# Itchy rear and sores



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I have never seen allergies manifest themselves just on the anus but what you do see there especially on greys is melanomas. Not what you want to hear but very treatable when caught early.


----------



## zaudika (Nov 7, 2010)

My mare suffers from very much of the same thing, but all over her body. My friend with 40+ years of experience has a "concoction" (as we call it) that we use and has worked WONDERS for her itchy tail / butt. I put it on 1-2 times a week, more often if I'm riding regularly. 

Mix together one part baby oil, one part hair conditioner (any kind works, but we try to use one from a salon that has no fragrance (big cheapest bottles-Sally's Beauty supply), one part listerine (the gold colored kind - original - NO flavor). 

Its a fairly thick mixture and NOT a fly spray. We put it all over her tailbone, front and back, on her hind-end (under tail), and at the base of her mane and forelock. 

The other best advice I can give you is make sure his sheath or her teets (depending on the horse) is cleeeeeeeeeean!!! Those areas get sweaty, crusty, and yucky this time of the year and they itch their butts like crazy due to the itch between their legs. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

It could be his sheath needing cleaning or he could have worms. He may just be getting them sores from scratching so much...


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*pinworms??*

horses oftn scratch scratch to the point of sores in their butt when they have pin-worms. they (worms) lay their eggs around the anus and then exit the body that causes a SUPER ITCHY area.... 
i'd try worming him and make SURE that he doesn't spit out any of the wormer Also make sure that the wormer gets pin worms and change wormer if you have been using the same thing a few times in a row.

hope this helps


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Several good ideas.
1. My first thought was possible melanoma (only because he is grey)
2. worms - I would power pack him (5 tubes in 5 days) and then consider a daily dewormer
3. clean his sheath, under his tail, between his legs and around his anus really well.
4. wash his tail and check the very tip and all the roots for any possible slivers or ingrown hairs.
5. make a calendar of when the attacks happen, rate the severity, note the weather, and anything else you can think of.
6. stop with the baby oil, it will do nothing for the itching. Just makes his skin greasy which may reduce the abrasions until he wipes it all off. Get him some hydrocortizone, dermaclens or baby-butt cream.

I hope these ideas help. You should have a vet biopsy the skin if it continues much longer.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

He's been wormed regularly and recently and has also has his sheeth cleaned -- vet ruled out those causes but did consider them. 

How is itching himself and having little sores a melanoma? It looks like he's itched himself raw, he doesn't have growths or anything. 

Thank you for the concoction advice Zaudika! I would never have guessed Listerine, that just sounds like it would sting XD


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

You see all the little black bumps on the skin and the slightly larger black bumps at the bottom of his anus? Those are what might be the beginning of melanoma. (Or maybe dingle-berries, I can't say because its just a photo) He may even be itching because he has some growing just inside his rectum that he are bothering him.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

If he's just scratching his butt than his tail would be the main thing he would destroy. The hair on the point of his butt would also have signs of rubbing. His anus shows all the marks and it's recessed so unless he lifts his tail and finds something sticking out to scratch on there is going to be other marks on him. Also the skin should be uniform like it is on the top. The bottom half appears to have nodules and bumps that indicate abnormal growth. Melanoma and sarcoids both easily bleed when disturbed so that would account for the blood. Any skin irregularities on a grey, especially on the tail and anus area, should be investigated with the possibility of melanomas in the back of your mind.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I think I'm going to tack myself onto the next vet call coming to our barn just to be safe than sorry. He is definitely rubbing it -- the hair around his butt (flanks, not anus) is grey from the bar he's rubbing it on and he's torn some little holes in his fly sheet along the back, clearly from rubbing. His fur def shows signs of rubbing his booty -- it's not isolated to the anus but that's where it's rubbed raw and red. He also pulls the top part of his tail out of the braid/bag and has been seen to do it.

The bumps look kind of blistery and appeared overnight along with the rubbed raw areas and swelling which has gone down. He's known to have some kind of allergic reaction / skin sensitivity with his bum and at one point the vet thought he might have some kind HPV according to his previous owners but that went away when they took him off shavings as bedding.

So weird, oh the joys of grey horses! My palomino had a melonoma removed from his sheath last year, poor guy. We'll see what happens -- I'm hesitant to jump on the melanoma train just yet since he's got a history of skin irritations particularly around his butt and rear area but we'll see what the vet thinks!

Thank you very much for your feedback everyone! Please cross your fingers and hope he gets some relief soon!


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

Please post a follow-up from your vet visit.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Everyone already posted good advice... all I have to say is please post warnings in your titles!!! I just opened a crusty penis thread and now a crusty butt hole thread.... Thank god I'm alone this time!! I'll get on horse forum on my ipad at Mcdonalds while my son is playing.. and man do I get some weird looks and crusty penis picture pops up!


----------

